# Small Clear/White Bugs..



## Guest

I was Feeding my Mantella Today, When i looked in my viv i seen some very very very small white / clear bugs.. Like the size of a Pin Head.. Crawling around On top of my Viv.. Where my Light / Glass is. Anyone know what they are, and how i can kill them?

Theres a good like 30 of em id say.. That i can see.

thanks
-trev


----------



## Dendro Dave

sounds like mites, sometimes the frogs will eat em, but they can also infest your ff cultures, which is bad. Or they may be springtails which is good...but chances are its mites....blow on em, if the freeze probably definately mites, if they jump springtails likely


----------



## Guest

Mkay, thanks for the feedback, ill check when i get home. How can i get rid of mites?


----------



## Dendro Dave

black jungle sells some anti might shelf paper. also get rid of any infected cultures. Im sure there are some other anti might insecticides and stuff but im not sure what they are or wher to get them. For now im not to worried about em, my ff produce faster then the mites can infect the new cultures and do much damage. But when i start culturing more ff's in bulk im going to set up an area with anti mite paper and in a secluded spot away from my tanks to minimize chances that mites make it to the cultures.


----------



## PoohMac

I just found some of this little guys in my Mint enclosure. Does anyone know how to get rid of them? They seem to be every where. I should I take the mints out and put a some froglets in there and see if they eat them up!

Mike


----------



## Curt61

Hey, Joshsfrogs has a spray for mites that you can buy, it is for birds but all you have to do is spray papertowel and put your cultures on it. 
Just incase what you guys are talking about is mites. The mites I had were brown though, are there different colored mites?


Curt.


----------

